

Browser Powered Genome Sequencing - joaojeronimo
http://blog.crowdprocess.com/post/74718342443/helping-you-debug-yourself

======
roye
I am also a bioinformatician. How much control would you have over node
resources? What happens if a browser goes from idle to active? Also, calling
this sequencing isn't accurate - this is alignment as daemonk pointed out.

~~~
fjsousa
We compute in browsers using webworkers, which means that every javascript
code we sent to a browser is managed in a different thread, without harming
the user experience.

Indeed, this is not a sequencing demo, but an alignment demo. Thanks for
pointing that out. .

------
daemonk
I am a bioinformatician and I regularly align sequences against large
databases. I wonder how much faster/cheaper will this be compared to renting
out an ec2 instance for a couple of hours and crunching through data.

~~~
pedrombafonso
In addition, CrowdProcess can be used within an internal network using, for
instance, the idle browsers of an institution. That would allow you to run a
benchmark in a more controlled environment.

